# Foil pan catch drippings



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 22, 2019)

I have been using foil pan to catch drippings and make clean up easier.  I am starting to wonder if such great idea.  I had one start on fire from having pellet tray under it which wont do anymore.  Wonder if it affects smoke getting around meat?


----------



## dr k (Jan 22, 2019)

I got two identical disposable alum baking sheets and cut the bead off the edge of one so the one with the bead sits upside down edge on edge like a hat for an insulated air pocket and put a third pan ontop for a drip pan to toss when needed. I don't have a sensor on the back wall to block heat from since the PID controller sensor is up with the food so it butts against the back wall for even heating and keeps grease from vaporizing. This is in my Gen 1 40. There's a lot of space from the front edge of the rack to the door. It should be fine using the Mes controller with the sensors on the back wall just make sure air can get by all around the drip setup on the bottom rack. You can use smaller pans but the setup would be  thicker/higher up but fine. Moving this an inch front to back and left to right can even out heat where your food is above.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 23, 2019)

I smoke a lot of things right in an aluminum pan, never had one catch fire, & in my opinion, it doesn't take any of the smoke flavor away!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 23, 2019)

I'm with Al on this one. I use pans for wrapping and catching juices. I've never experienced a fire. 

Chris


----------



## solman (Jan 23, 2019)

i've been smoking directly on the racks and cleanup is such a mind numbing, endless chore that it makes me not want to use my smoker. i'm going to start using half sheet pans with racks to help catch the drippings and mess. thanks for posting about this, i'll keep an eye on mine to make sure it doesn't start a grease fire.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 23, 2019)

Now that I have the 40" I have room to put smoking tray on bottom.  Fire happening when I was cooking a large butt.  This was the only time I have used the channel type pellet smoker.  Could not figure out where to put it and ended up setting on the heat shield above chip loader.  The pellets where already used up about after 3 hours and I figured I had it to full and it jumped channels.  After refilling and putting back in looked out the window and there was a ton of smoke.  Opened smoker and pan was on fire.  Not fun dealing with grease fire.  Figure the pellets started fire setting the grease in pan on fire.  Man what a pain that was!  I will go ahead and continue to use foil pans.  So mu


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 23, 2019)

I put things (Prime Rib, Chic thighs, Chuckies, etc, etc) in a foil pan, but I put them on a wire cooling rack, so the smoke can get to the underside. If you just put it right in the pan, smoke can't get to the part that's setting on the pan, and if it's sitting in water or juices, smoke can't get to the meat that's below the surface.
The wire cooling rack solves these problems.

I never had a pan light up, but I do most of my smoking with the meat on the top 2 racks, away from any direct heat.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 23, 2019)

Brian Trommater said:


> Now that I have the 40" I have room to put smoking tray on bottom.  Fire happening when I was cooking a large butt.  This was the only time I have used the channel type pellet smoker.  Could not figure out where to put it and ended up setting on the heat shield above chip loader.  The pellets where already used up about after 3 hours and I figured I had it to full and it jumped channels.  After refilling and putting back in looked out the window and there was a ton of smoke.  Opened smoker and pan was on fire.  Not fun dealing with grease fire.  Figure the pellets started fire setting the grease in pan on fire.  Man what a pain that was!  I will go ahead and continue to use foil pans.  So mu




Don't put the Pellet Tray so close to the heating element. A full tray should take 10 to 12 hours to burn up, not 3.

Bear


----------



## papa g (Jan 27, 2019)

dr k said:


> I got two identical disposable alum baking sheets and cut the bead off the edge of one so the one with the bead sits upside down edge on edge like a hat for an insulated air pocket and put a third pan ontop for a drip pan to toss when needed. I don't have a sensor on the back wall to block heat from since the PID controller sensor is up with the food so it butts against the back wall for even heating and keeps grease from vaporizing. This is in my Gen 1 40. There's a lot of space from the front edge of the rack to the door. It should be fine using the Mes controller with the sensors on the back wall just make sure air can get by all around the drip setup on the bottom rack. You can use smaller pans but the setup would be  thicker/higher up but fine. Moving this an inch front to back and left to right can even out heat where your food is above.
> View attachment 386211



I was experimenting with the pans a little larger than  the half  size steam pans from Sams Club using a tube smoker. I bent the rim of the pans  up  all the way around and filled it about half full or water. Before, I would   wrap  the factory pan in a couple layers of foil and add water to it and would still have to clean it. The disposable pan Worked like a charm and it had plenty of airflow.
I can't believe no one makes disposable pans and trays designed for the electric smokers.


----------



## dr k (Jan 28, 2019)

papa g said:


> I was experimenting with the pans a little larger than  the half  size steam pans from Sams Club using a tube smoker. I bent the rim of the pans  up  all the way around and filled it about half full or water. Before, I would   wrap  the factory pan in a couple layers of foil and add water to it and would still have to clean it. The disposable pan Worked like a charm and it had plenty of airflow.
> I can't believe no one makes disposable pans and trays designed for the electric smokers.


I'm definitely all about quick easy clean up whereby only a whole packer brisket will miss the alum pan on the bottom rack and drip on the foil wrapped bottom drip pan.  I keep reusing them until drips get burned on.  The false bottom airspace below the disposable drip pan really keeps grease from vaporizing into smoke.  I did the false bottom with the water pan and alum foil.  But I never used water and no longer have the water pan in the smoker with a drip pan on the bottom rack.


----------

